# Teeth Whitening



## alertleaf (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi, I'm a mother of a 14 year old girl. My daughter has a coffee-stained teeth, and it is very embarrassing to see her smile with those brown teeth. She used to brush her teeth roughly. I think that has caused the enamel to erode and now her teeths appear to be dark brown in color even after having a single cup of coffee a day. I took her to a dentist at Clearbrook dental in Ontario and he asked to do teeth whitening. But I'm in a confusion whether girls at such a young age can do teeth whitening? Will there be any side effects? Do you guys have any idea regarding this matter?


----------



## SandyLittle (Aug 23, 2016)

You can use natural remedies for teeth whitening.


----------



## AllieCrain (Sep 21, 2016)

Use home remedies.


----------



## MargaretDennis (Mar 10, 2017)

I think taking your dentist guidance will surely help you. If you avoid now it will become problem when your child grow up. So, it will be good to take necessary action now.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Is the OP asking a legitimate question or subtly advertising a business/service?


----------



## Annastock (Oct 31, 2016)

I think you should listen to the dentist. White teeth will help your daughter more confident


----------



## Markons92 (Mar 23, 2017)

I think you should try some home remedies and if that doesn't help then take her to the dentist.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

I still think this OP is spam, but if anyone is thinking of whitening, please do it in-office. They can block out your gums for protection. Even with custom trays, peroxide can burn your gums very badly. Pay the extra money and let the professionals do it.

If you want to whiten at-home, skip peroxide gels and do coconut oil pulling and brush your teeth with activated charcoal powder (in the shower...trust me on that!) Don't try to use lemon juice because the acidity will erode your enamel.


----------



## Marilyn765 (May 9, 2017)

why is a 14 year old getting coffee in the first place?


----------



## juliehere (May 16, 2017)

I think it would be best to use home remedies.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Marilyn765 said:


> why is a 14 year old getting coffee in the first place?


Why shouldn't a 14 year drink coffee? It is a wonder food full of antioxidants and polyphenols. Drinking coffee lowers risks of many chronic diseases. Every child who likes the taste should be allowed to drink coffee.


----------



## topicmap (Jul 10, 2017)

alertleaf said:


> Hi, I'm a mother of a 14 year old girl. My daughter has a coffee-stained teeth, and it is very embarrassing to see her smile with those brown teeth. She used to brush her teeth roughly. I think that has caused the enamel to erode and now her teeths appear to be dark brown in color even after having a single cup of coffee a day. I took her to a dentist at Clearbrook dental in Ontario and he asked to do teeth whitening. But I'm in a confusion whether girls at such a young age can do teeth whitening? Will there be any side effects? Do you guys have any idea regarding this matter?


use natural remedies https://goo.gl/iwF3pi


----------



## pedrocampos (Jul 30, 2017)

There is actually a home teeth whitening kit that I use and recommend. You can check out at Whitewithstyle.com
You can type on Youtube, there are people doing reviews on the product, and they give discount codes for you to use when purchasing the product which gets the price to like 20 or so bucks. It`s amazing, great value!


----------



## lilgreg (Jan 19, 2018)

I will never support teeth whitening kits. Either go to a dentist or do some home remedies


----------



## Llminx (Apr 11, 2018)

I recommend you get opinions from multiple professionals to ease your worries if nothing else. Not only that, I also strongly recommend you talk with them about long term solutions if the teeth whitening procedure doesn't work in the long run. The procedure is a one time thing so if she goes back to drinking a ton of coffee, I don't know how well that will turn out.

When I was young, I had only slightly yellowish teeth and my parents took me to get whitening done. It worked for a very short period of time and then it went back to being a little yellow. In the past few years I've swapped to some more natural toothpastes and I think that made a huge difference. << Once again, that's just my story, not medical advice. Please go talk to some more medical professionals to either ease your worries or find another solution.

Good luck!


----------



## DentalCareofMorristown (2 mo ago)

alertleaf said:


> Hi, I'm a mother of a 14 year old girl. My daughter has a coffee-stained teeth, and it is very embarrassing to see her smile with those brown teeth. She used to brush her teeth roughly. I think that has caused the enamel to erode and now her teeths appear to be dark brown in color even after having a single cup of coffee a day. I took her to a dentist at Clearbrook dental in Ontario and he asked to do teeth whitening. But I'm in a confusion whether girls at such a young age can do teeth whitening? Will there be any side effects? Do you guys have any idea regarding this matter?


Hi alertleaf, for your daughter dental help, you can visit a dentist nearby or a dentist in Morristown they can provide different services for your daughter.


----------



## denisdiderot726 (1 mo ago)

There are, as of now, no investigations that go on the defensive toward adversely affecting pregnant ladies or their youngsters. The right age for teeth brightening relies upon your dental specialist's proposal and your high schooler's. Most dental specialists concur that teeth brightening should be done no sooner than age 14-16. Numerous pre-adolescents don't have their super durable teeth yet, so it all's best not to go through teeth brightening until all grown-up teeth are available, and there could be, at this point, not any child teeth in your youngster's mouth. For additional conferences, you can visit the *dental in Cypress, TX*.


----------



## harrywise131 (23 d ago)

I researched online and found that teeth whitening is generally safe for teens above 14 years of age. Professional teeth whitening can be done under the guidance of an experienced dentist, and the results are usually very satisfactory. It's a quick, no-hassle procedure that can be completed in one sitting. Teeth whitening can have some side effects like temporary sensitivity, but these are usually mild and go away once the treatment is over. 

Harry
Hawaii Family Dental - Ewa Beach


----------



## billycruz10 (23 d ago)

Thanks, Harry, that's a great answer! Your research is spot on - professional teeth whitening can be a safe and effective way to brighten your smile for teens above 14. It's essential to consult an experienced hilo dentist before getting the procedure done, and it's good to know that there may be some mild side effects, but they usually go away after the treatment. Thanks again!


----------

